# Using ISO and REC when posting



## merstarr (Dec 6, 2004)

As kitchenelf mentioned awhile ago, it would be so much better, ie, more convenient/less time consuming for the viewers, if posters used those abbreviations in front of each post, (unless of course it's not recipe-related), so the viewers would know immediately whether the poster is looking for a recipe OR posting a recipe. What do you all think?


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 6, 2004)

What do they mean?


----------



## merstarr (Dec 6, 2004)

ISO means "In Search Of"  
REC means "Recipe"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)

Why dont they just post "hey Im looking for a recipe"? OR  "recipe help"? Seems easy enough. I would be confused with ISO or REC. It doesnt take THAT much effort to type a few words. Just my opinion.  :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hisssssssssssssss.........


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

lol DS - come on - you can do it........... 8)


----------



## middie (Dec 6, 2004)

either/ or works for me


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)

NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate those things! I feel it is not user friendly and will confuse people. I refuse!!!!  :x


----------



## middie (Dec 6, 2004)

nobody said you had to ds lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)

I know.... but I never really get to use these smileys.


----------



## merstarr (Dec 6, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Why dont they just post "hey Im looking for a recipe"? OR  "recipe help"? Seems easy enough. I would be confused with ISO or REC. It doesnt take THAT much effort to type a few words. Just my opinion.  :roll:



Either way would work, and would be a lot better then just posting the name of a recipe, where everyone has to click it on just to see whether the person is looking for a recipe or posting one.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL!!! Sushi, that has to be one of the funniest smilies I've ever seen!!!  8) I for one see the abbv. (sp?) going one (1, I) or two (2, II) ways. First (1st) mass conf. (confusion, conference, Confuscious?) could reign with ppl (people) not understanding a common abbv. lang. (language, Jessica Lang?) or two, ob. (obnoxious, oblivious, observation?) ppl like me will have WAY too much fun doing what I'm doing right now!   Sorry folks, just couldn't help myself! Either way works for me 2!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 6, 2004)

*I agree with Sushi..........All this abbreviation mumbo jumbo is confusing,use Damp's post as an example. Just come out and say what you want. This is just MY opinion.

DS, your smiley needs as swift kick in the behind.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL -

ISO - REC

(their dinosaur acronyms - everyone knows them)

JMHO DC but GMTA ^5


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

now I gotcha' thinkin'!!!! lol  (you just like those smilies!!!!)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL! Just having some fun, Elf! Honestly, either way works for me, I'm an easy going guy!   

BTW, does GMTA mean Great Minds Think Alike or Georgia Motor Trucking Association? Yeah, I had to look it up.


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> JMHO DC but GMTA ^5



I'll bite. "Just My Humble Opinion" What's the rest, please.

SNAFU and HESTIA are the only universally known acronyms.

I'm just an OFWNI


----------



## middie (Dec 6, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> kitchenelf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay i'm blonde... i don't know those ones


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

I know what SNAFU means (describes my workplace perfectly) but what are HESTIA and OFWNI?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL DC - In My Humble Opinion Damp Charcoal (well I guess you knew that was DC) Great Minds Think Alike - High 5


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

I think OFWNI means Old $art wtih no insurance


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

Elf, ^5! That one threw me for a loop! LOL!!!!  8)


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> Brooksy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNAFU - Situation Normal, All F****ed Up
HESTIA - Holds Every Sized T*T In America
OFWNI - Old F**T With No Idea


----------



## ncsoutherngirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh SURE you guys..go ahead and confuse this ole gal just a little more would cha.  Heck my middle name is dumbfused


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

The thing that makes it interesting is that HESTIA is a brand of Bra.

Acronyms are another language


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

ncsoutherngirl said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh SURE you guys..go ahead and confuse this ole gal just a little more would cha.  Heck my middle name is dumbfused


JBOTY HUPIOM HGTEEV I C U TOO


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> JBOTY HUPIOM HGTEEV I C U TOO



Aaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## middie (Dec 6, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

We used to use "JBOT" or "JBOTA" in CW years ago.

JBOT - Just Be On Time. The A was added if you were cranky.

CW - Morse Code, communicating between worksites. radiotelegraphy


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

I was wondering that too but afraid to ask. Hey, I got an acronym for some of us! DIBTFA: D***, I Burned The Food Again


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In search of. BWAAHAAHAHA :P


----------



## middie (Dec 6, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I was wondering that too but afraid to ask. Hey, I got an acronym for some of us! DIBTFA: D***, I Burned The Food Again



yep that sounds like me... love it


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

JBOTY HUPIOM HGTEEV I C U TOO

I'm waiting for the true translation myself.

The last bit is ok, but those first three have me stumped.


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> JBOTY HUPIOM HGTEEV I C U TOO
> 
> I'm waiting for the true translation myself.
> 
> The last bit is ok, but those first three have me stumped.


I was just trying to confuse ncsoutherngirl! I don't have a clue.
 Check this out. Kitchenelf posted this once -
http://bovis.gyuvet.ch/3dict/390ainet.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 6, 2004)

This must stop NOW! It is part of the Axis of Evil and must be pounded into submission!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm more confused now than I was when I started reading this thread! :twisted: I guess it's just the blonde in me trying to get out. :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

bad boy MJ (roflmao)


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> This must stop NOW! It is part of the Axis of Evil and must be pounded into submission!



Check this out. Kitchenelf posted this once - 
http://bovis.gyuvet.ch/3dict/390ainet.htm

Copied and pasted Thank you.   BAK (Blows A Kiss)

DS - Well said!

Read the list Crewsk - brilliant

Gotta have lunch my DW just arrived home.

Cya
TTFN


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

Brooksy, I tried to but it confused me even more!


----------



## ncsoutherngirl (Dec 6, 2004)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!  doesn't take much to confuse me...TRY RUST ME  




			
				MJ said:
			
		

> Brooksy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

ncsoutherngirl said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!!!!!  doesn't take much to confuse me...TRY RUST ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad that I'm not alone once again!


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

ncsoutherngirl said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!!!!!  doesn't take much to confuse me...TRY RUST ME


Lol! I am just happy you found us ncsoutherngirl! This site is mostly folks from the Carolina's! I love southern cookin'! Do you have a favorite recipe?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

ncsoutherngirl only lives about 30 minutes from me!!


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't you guys ever sleep?


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Don't you guys ever sleep?


Not in America


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL -  it's only 11:00 PM - I'm still working!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 6, 2004)

*Sleep? It's only 5:50 pm here.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

that's pretty much a no!!! lol


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 7, 2004)

Shoulda guessed   

Sorry Wasabi, I forgot where youse at.    

We had a big thunderstorm sneak up on us from the South so I had to shutdown quickly to avoid damage from the lightning. We're sheltered on the South & generally don't get storms from that direction, so when we first heard the thunder, the storm was virtually right on top of us. 

Apologies if anyone thought I'd snubbed them.

By the time this is posted should be about midnight east coast time....


----------



## wasabi (Dec 7, 2004)

*Hi Brooksy,
     No apologies needed. When I'm up and ready to go, most of you are ready for bed. Hope that storm is gone......wasabi*


----------



## WayneT (Dec 7, 2004)

*IWSOT, (I'm with Sushi on this). Don't forget there are a lot of viewers that are not members here. Do we want to scare them off by confusing them before they join us.

Imagine all these first time visitors to DiscussCooking asking what the heck does ISO mean etc., particularly when ISO is a widely used term these days in reference to burning CDs.

The whole world is going mad with shorthand text message type jargon. Is there not anything that is real, left to enjoy, like a couple of keystrokes?
**

ITIICU, TIOMO (I Think It Is Completely Unecessary, That Is Only My Opinion))*


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 7, 2004)

G'day Wayne.

Yes Wasabi, it raced over South to NW. We normally get'em from the NW. 

Short codes were good when using a CW key Q codes & things like 
TNX - Thanks
PLS -  Please
 & after a while they just ran. But that is a specialist area, tand this forum isn't. The common ones are ok I suppose, getting used to them, but acro's with multiple connotations are a nightmare.

Anyway, guess who's cooking dinner tonite, so its off to the kitchen

CU later .
TTFN


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 7, 2004)

I go nuts sometimes trying to figure these things out. I am sticking to the old way. No acronyms (or hardly any)


----------



## Zereh (Dec 7, 2004)

And here I thought ISO meant "in search of". =P

I vote for doing whatever floats your boat! If you like 'em, use 'em. If you don't like 'em, then don't.

If you don't know what an acronym means, ask.  People here are super great about explaining things. 

Don't sweat the little details. And if you're not sure about it being a "little detail", ask yourself if it's going to matter to you five years from now. Chances are pretty darn good that it won't! It's always a good feeling to cross one more thing off your list of things to worry about.  

<3
Z


----------



## GB (Dec 7, 2004)

Well said Zereh! 

Do what makes you happy and don't do something that will make you upset


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 7, 2004)

Rules? Ah! I far prefer suggestions... 

Old dog new tricks and all that jazz, you know... 

Jocelyne


----------



## debthecook (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll use the ISO and the REC now.  I just learned recently how to use the smileys.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2004)

a favorite one from work:
ihtfp = i hate this fu****g place, or if management is around, i have truely found paradise


----------



## mudbug (Dec 7, 2004)

lol, buckytom.  Our favorite at my former place of employment (pre-Tarjay) was BOHICA (Bend over, here it comes again).


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2004)

lol, good one bug. have to use that one. oh, just remembered dw's nickname when she's angry at me: mosw = mean ol' swamp witch


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 7, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I agree with Sushi..........All this abbreviation mumbo jumbo is confusing,use Damp's post as an example. Just come out and say what you want. This is just MY opinion.
> 
> DS, your smiley needs as swift kick in the behind.*



I agree with you wasabi, the butt kick thing too.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 7, 2004)

Either way is fine with me, but if we do want to use the abbreviations, how about keeping a post in the "general" section that defines the abbreviations.  The post can be updated as new abbreviations work their way into use so that way there's only one post with all the info......so people don't have to go searching multiple posts.

I didn't read through all the posts in this thread, so I apologize if I've mentioned somethig that's already been discussed.

Some abbreviations used on another board I go on (it's a board where all the women had babies in Nov 2001.  The board was formed while we were all pregnant, and almost 4 years later, the board is still together).

Anyway......here are some other useful ones

TIA=Thanks in Advance
KWIM= know what I mean
DH/DW=Dear Husband/Dear Wife
DS/DD=Dear Son/Dear Daughter
MIL/FIL/SIL/BIL=Mother-in-law/Father-in-law...you get the idea

Also, the standard.......LOLs are good to list too for those that are new to message boards.


Just thought I'd share those.....I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can think of after fighting with my 3 yr old to take a nap.  LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2004)

If anyone wants to save this to their favorites it would be a good idea - otherwise it's just going to slip off this page and no one will be able to find it.

Standard Acronyms


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 10, 2004)

While sitting in the 'throne room' the other day and musing this thread, it suddenly dawned on me an acronym that is truly famous and as a result of this acronym most in Oz are fit.

In Oz we call a cooler an Esky, see: http://www.nylex.com.au/esky/history.htm

Now these were first invented back in the 1860's but hit real popularity and marketed well in the 1950's onwards.

What has this go to do with acronyms? I'm getting to that, just hang on.

They were designed for beer, until women found out about them and started taking fresh food on picnics etc.

Anyway, the male population of Oz was getting terribly fat having access to cold beer from their eskys 24/7, so something had to be done, and it was.

The powers that be started an Esky fitness program, but there are few exercises that can be done holding an esky.

Thus WAYNE was born. An ingenius coercive exercise regime designed to thin the Oz male's body.

WAYNE - the ultimate of acronyms.

Walk Around Your Nearest Esky.


----------



## WayneT (Dec 11, 2004)

> Thus WAYNE was born. An ingenius coercive exercise regime designed to thin the Oz male's body.
> 
> WAYNE - the ultimate of acronyms.




Well, what can I say. What an honour. I have been _anacronymed_.
Brooksy, if I knew there was a full esky at the end of my daily 60 minute walk, it would make things a lot easier.

Mate, I don't think my wife would agree how the name was derived though!

Hey, nice mug shot. I think I've seen it before somewhere, maybe on Australia's Most Wanted.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2004)

W(aiting), A(lways) Y(earning) to be N(earer) the E(sky)!


----------



## WayneT (Dec 11, 2004)

_Good one mudbug. After you get to the contents of the Esky we may get some real pearlers.  _

Speaking of acronyms AWW (as we were). I have been a member for a few months now and I have only just worked out what this 'EVOO' stuff is.
I thought it must have been some secret ingredient that is not sold in Australia. 
I let a couple of recipes go because I thought I would wreck the recipe without it.
Lo and behold, I have been using the old 'EVOO' for years and didn't know it.


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 13, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> Well, what can I say. What an honour. I have been _anacronymed_.
> 
> Hey, nice mug shot. I think I've seen it before somewhere, maybe on Australia's Most Wanted.



I thought you'd like it...     

"The devil finds things for idle hands to do."

Ya gotta think about something whilest holding royal court.  

On the mug shot - yep, its a good'un alright. I think someones been trying to make me look "bootiful".    

No chance of that, I'm afraid.


----------

